# Chews



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I've searched and read a few threads so forgive me if I've missed a good one but I'm looking for a decent edible chew that Poppy could have for a couple of hours every evening without an upset tum. I thought I'd hit the jackpot with a K9 (milk based like Himalayan) she was obsessed with it and only ate tiny bits each session but after a few days she had really bad runny poo, she's not good with cottage cheese either so I think dairy isn't her best friend. Pizzles are great but too hard so I boil them a bit which means she can eat a whole one in a few hours and that too can upset her, ditto with rawhide.....She's had a small sea jerky but it was during the week of bad poo so I'm not sure if that contributed to it which puts me off trying it again for now. There may not be an answer but if anyone knows it's you guys!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried a stag bar? 

Pizzles are great and she should be able to cope with how hard they are. That is what slows them down and keeps them occupied for so long. Her chewing and licking at it will soften it up as she goes. By boiling you are doing all the hard work for her I would stick with pizzles and stop softening them for her.

Pigs ears are good too but like anything if destroyed in one go can have a 'toilet' effect.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Karen, yes she has a stag bar but it doesn't hold her attention for long. With a 'raw' pizzle she just wanders around whining, I've tried just boiling the end but once she's eaten the softer bit she's frustrated again. She has mostly adult teeth now and can manage a rawhide twist without whining but I'm not keen for her to have them.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes raw hide isn't the best.
You could try rubbing the stag bar with sand paper or against something hard like patio/wall? Sounds strange I know but it just makes it a bit more permiable. Rub some butter on one end too, this just livens it up a bit.
Just remembered I bought some venison ears, much less fatty than pigs ears. I think they might be perfect for her.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Right, I'll try rubbing a pizzle against the wall and then buttering it (surely that's an arrestable offence?)  and I'll give venison ears a try.....are they dear? Tee hee


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine like paddywack. They also will spend half a hour licking frozen yoghurt out of a kong and it never upsets their tummies.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> Right, I'll try rubbing a pizzle against the wall and then buttering it (surely that's an arrestable offence?)  and I'll give venison ears a try.....are they dear? Tee hee


OMG, that sounds so wrong!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes a Kong...what about a Kong frozen with stock of some kind inside?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes I could try a salt free stock maybe, she's had them frozen before with various fillings when I was first crate training but wasn't bothered and they just sat there and melted  she might see it differently as an evening treaty thing, thank you.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marion, Fergus loves hooves and they last forever, he prefers them to stag bars, I'd suggest getting the ones that aren't stuffed though or removing the stuffing as that made mine slightly loose. We've had three on the go for months with three dogs sharing. Fergus has had his first pigs ear today ... It kept him busy and only actually ate a small amount x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure I read on hear about boiling the stag bars / horns, to make them a bit softer and smellier therefore more appealing, 
I think it said to put them in a cup or pan of boiling water, but just leaving enough exposed so you can remove it, as it gets very smelly on your fingers 
Make sure it is cool enough before giving to your poo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup you are Right... 3 min boil makes it softer and more tasty to them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Right, I'll try rubbing a pizzle against the wall and then buttering it (surely that's an arrestable offence?)  and I'll give venison ears a try.....are they dear? Tee hee


LMAO!  Oh Marion, you are so funny, my 2 just stopped chewing their pizzle sticks to look at me I laughed so loudly when I read your post! 

Can anyone tell me what a 'paddywack' actually is? I saw some in the pet shop today and have heard of them but haven't a clue what one is!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I don't actually know what it is but I know it stinks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I do now ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paddywhack


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Bulls willy isn't it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The puzzles are 'willies" but after looking up Paddywack it's a ligament in a lambs neck ... All very yummy lol x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You can see the fibres in it!

At the stables we used to collect the hoof cuttings from the farrier for the dogs......can't get fresher than that! Lol. Karen where do you get the hooves as the ones I see always have that awful stuff inside?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't remember they've been on the go that long ...it must have just been a pet shop though, I've had them stuffed but regretted it x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I've ordered some venison ears and will look at hooves ;0) by the way, I found that one of my local garden centres is a BH stockist and if I join their gardening club (which is just a free thing to sign up to) then I get a 30% discount on BH. Interestingly, Amazon have a 2 kg bag for £14.99, the garden centre is already cheaper at £9.99 but only £6.99 with the discount!!! So I'm off tomorrow to empty the shelves. Might be worth looking near you Ali? I might find an interesting new dried cow part for Poppy while I'm there


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous Marion.... Which garden centre? Is it part of a chain ? x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's just been taken over and yes it seems it's now a chain: 

http://www.thegardencentregroup.co.uk/garden-centres/view-search-results

I'll let you know when I've been tomorrow (we phoned today and were told about the offer)


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> The puzzles are 'willies" but after looking up Paddywack it's a ligament in a lambs neck ... All very yummy lol x


Mmmm, makes me wonder if I'd've been better off not knowing!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Bargains all round those garden centre are everywhere xxxxxxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Thank you everyone, I've ordered some venison ears and will look at hooves ;0) by the way, I found that one of my local garden centres is a BH stockist and if I join their gardening club (which is just a free thing to sign up to) then I get a 30% discount on BH. Interestingly, Amazon have a 2 kg bag for £14.99, the garden centre is already cheaper at £9.99 but only £6.99 with the discount!!! So I'm off tomorrow to empty the shelves. Might be worth looking near you Ali? I might find an interesting new dried cow part for Poppy while I'm there





Mazzapoo said:


> It's just been taken over and yes it seems it's now a chain:
> 
> http://www.thegardencentregroup.co.uk/garden-centres/view-search-results
> 
> I'll let you know when I've been tomorrow (we phoned today and were told about the offer)



Ooooo interesting, one of them on the list (bridgemere) is accessible for me - that is a great saving and if I can get on that deal I will also be stock piling.
My OH are "golden" members and benefit from discounts........ Kerching!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> By the way, I found that one of my local garden centres is a BH stockist and if I join their gardening club (which is just a free thing to sign up to) then I get a 30% discount on BH. Interestingly, Amazon have a 2 kg bag for £14.99, the garden centre is already cheaper at £9.99 but only £6.99 with the discount!!! So I'm off tomorrow to empty the shelves. Might be worth looking near you Ali? I might find an interesting new dried cow part for Poppy while I'm there


Wow, thanks for the Heads up (so to speak!) on the garden centre club card, I'll definitely look into that.  
If you find any new, edible cow parts whilst you're out, you must keep us up to date!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Woo hoo!!! Just ordered 18 bags of BH and saved nearly £150 on Amazon's price!!! Poppy better not go off it now because I've bought enough to see her through to adulthood  the offer's on to early October I think.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done you - I love a bargain, I might just be taking a trip this week......


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Nipped into PAH on Sunday and came back with a piece of black horn (buffalo I think) as a chew. Poppy is very taken with it and it's wearing really well so thought I'd recommend on here. Her house chewing is dramatically reduced (she has other things on her mind!) but she loves her toys and edibles


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Nipped into PAH on Sunday and came back with a piece of black horn (buffalo I think) as a chew. Poppy is very taken with it and it's wearing really well so thought I'd recommend on here. Her house chewing is dramatically reduced (she has other things on her mind!) but she loves her toys and edibles


Sounds good - I appreciate a recommendation - I was going to get them some new antlers for Xmas - but black buffalo horn might be a nice treat and change for them - thanks Marion


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I saw those in PAH at the weekend but didn't know if they were any good - thanks for the recommendation! Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has anyone ever given pigs trotters to their dogs? have seen those in a pet shop but wasn't brave enough to try, we have a place near us that sells empty hooves, only 41p I think, Dudley always used to have one of those on the go but I did worry occasionally as he started getting quite big bits off and they looked really sharp, also he now does the pitiful crying and hiding it with anything slightly exciting like a hoof or a pigs ear, and it almost seems cruel to give them to him now!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Has anyone ever given pigs trotters to their dogs? have seen those in a pet shop but wasn't brave enough to try, we have a place near us that sells empty hooves, only 41p I think, Dudley always used to have one of those on the go but I did worry occasionally as he started getting quite big bits off and they looked really sharp, also he now does the pitiful crying and hiding it with anything slightly exciting like a hoof or a pigs ear, and it almost seems cruel to give them to him now!


Funny enough I bought 2 trotters yesterday, they have yet to be tasted. 
I also bought 2 knuckle bones & 2 dino bones, which I let them have a ten minute chomp on (I worry they will get runny tums if they have too much at once) 
Funny Dudley with his crying, ruby does the same thing when she gets a chance to get her chops on what's left of yellow doggy


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't get them dried tripe they love it. It smells revolting especially if you find a partly chewed one under your duvet.:eek


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

0h gosh, I've just ordered a stuffed hoof from manifold valley to try. I presumed as they are a raw food supplier it would be stuffed with something tasty. We'll see when it arrives end of November.

I havnt tried trotters dawn but pigs ears gave barney the runs so I've stayed away from stuff like that.

I cant't get back to the first page without aborting this post but someone (was it Amanda?) said that rawhide wasn't good. Why is that?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper tried air puffed chicken feet they didn't last ages but occupied him for 20mins! Jasper also likes the large vege toothbrushes, they don't give him the runs but change his poo colour if he has the carrot ones, lol! He does looooooove his stag bars though, but only over the past 6 months has he really got into knawing on them! So worth keeping one hanging around, also make sure it has the marrow where it's easy to get, I made the mistake of getting one with only a small amount visible. The L/V shaped ones are best, they look like he's smoking a pipe which is funny x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Don't get them dried tripe they love it. It smells revolting especially if you find a partly chewed one under your duvet.:eek


Jasper had tripe stick last night then came and rested his chin on my head, nice! My daughter came down and complained the living room smelled disguuuuuusting! Lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Jasper had tripe stick last night then came and rested his chin on my head, nice! My daughter came down and complained the living room smelled disguuuuuusting! Lol x
> now Free


I think the general rule is the worse it smells the yummier it is. Try and take a cow's ear off Poppy and she'll dodge you for all she's worth.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Perhaps the secret santa gift I send will be a box full of random animal parts, could be a big of an animal jigsaw puzzle and tasty treats!! (sorry if any vegetarians!).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Perhaps the secret santa gift I send will be a box full of random animal parts, could be a big of an animal jigsaw puzzle and tasty treats!! (sorry if any vegetarians!).


I know they sell feet, legs, tails, penises, ribs, and ears....but so far I have not seen an eye, skull or snout. So the jigsaw puzzle will be incomplete! Rufus would love it though, if you have him!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can recommend this one (in fact I got a bogof pack) it's a bit like nylabone but with marrow inside, Poppy's quite hooked on this and her buffalo horn at the moment 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0025Y6TQI/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

